# Other Pets > Horses >  Here is the horse part of the wedding!

## SlitherinSisters

I didn't want to overload my wedding thread with all these horse pictures! I am so happy to have had my beautiful mare in my wedding. It was my dream to get married and have my mare in the wedding. She's 24 years old and still looks great! 

At the rehearsal, my cousin/photographer was so excited to get back on a horse, she broke her leg from riding when she was 8 years old and had never been back on a horse since! She is a skydiver, and not for pleasure, it's her job, but she is afraid of horses, lol. 



She got to ride the 'midget horse' too, she kills me


Getting ready to go to the ceremony!




Riding to the ceremony!






Riding up to the aisle 




Flower girl and my stepmom 




Being pretty, we did drug her for the wedding, this was after the drugs wore off and she was being excitable/pretty




And my favorite picture of all!!!

----------

_Annarose15_ (07-03-2012),_Capray_ (07-14-2012)

----------


## Wapadi

Love them!  When we got married we opted no ponies (our horses!) because I would be way to worried about them to be an active member of the wedding!!

----------

SlitherinSisters (07-02-2012)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Oops, forgot a few more I wanted to share. I got these done about a month ago so I could have pictures to set out at the wedding. 







- - - Updated - - -




> Love them!  When we got married we opted no ponies (our horses!) because I would be way to worried about them to be an active member of the wedding!!


That's exactly why I didn't want to bring any snakes. It was 96 degrees that day and I was worried something bad would happen to them in the heat, or they would get loose. I really wanted snake pictures, but oh well! I luckily had some horse friends that came to help with the horses, they held them during the ceremony and took them back to the farm when we were done with pictures.

----------


## DooLittle

How awesome to have your horse in your wedding!  Love the pink saddle too.  The black and white, and the last picture are my favorite!!  Congrats on your big day!  

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------

SlitherinSisters (07-04-2012)

----------


## Bellatrix_LeSnake

Congratulations on your wedding! Beautiful ceremony. Your mare does look absolutely fantastic for 24, she looks spry and like she's still got quite a bit of energy. I love the flower girl's pony as well!

----------

SlitherinSisters (07-04-2012)

----------


## Coleslaw007

You had a gorgeous ceremony! Horses still terrify me but I like the idea of having them, just not for me. I'd be scared the whole time.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------

SlitherinSisters (07-04-2012)

----------


## JulieInNJ

Congratulations!!!

----------

SlitherinSisters (07-04-2012)

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Beautiful pictures Stephanie!  You were a lovely bride!

----------

SlitherinSisters (07-04-2012)

----------

